

My current project, a collaborative local atlas - lordboreal51
http://www.lokusapp.com/

======
lordboreal51
Lokus is my first attempt at a webapp, there's an app on the Android Market
that is still in its early stages, but I decided to launch regardless. It is
hosted on Google App Engine and uses Django.

Any feedback is appreciated, my email is ewoodrich@lokusapp.com.

